# List of HD Channels That I want on Dish Network



## bluegras

please let me know if you additions or deletions to the list that you would like to see.

TvlandHD SundanceHD
HSN HD WFNHD
TV Guide Channel HD Outdoor ChannelHD
OxygenHD FuelTVHD
Fox Movie ChannelHD CSN ChicagoHD
SHNBCHD PlayboyHD
QVCHD BYUTVHD
EspnUHD Pentagon ChannelHD
EspnnewsHD WWE NetworkHD
NuvoHD
DisneyHD
VH1ClassicHD
Disney JuniorHD
DisneyXDHD
ABCFamilyHD
The Military ChannelHD
Documentary Channel HD
ChillerHD
CSPAN1-3HD
IONHD
Jewerly TelevisionHD
RuraltvHD-FamilynetHD
The Church ChannelHD
TBNHD
EWTNHD
TelemundoHD
NASAHD
OvationHD
The Movie Channel ExtraHD
Encore DramaHD
Encore ActionHD

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## Nighthawk68

Many of the channels listed, do not even exist in HD at this time.


----------



## some guy

Jewelry TV in HD? Come on, even if that existed it would be a waste of resources..


----------



## James Long

bluegras said:


> please let me know if you additions or deletions to the list that you would like to see.


I don't see why you should change your list of the channels you desire - unless you want us to convince you to desire different channels. 

I have a different list of desired channels. And they are channels actually available from the distributor in HD.


----------



## Jim5506

Jewelry TV is not a cable channel, around here it is on a digital sub-channel OTA.


----------



## bluegras

hey James what is your list i would like to know.Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## James Long

Well ...
Let's do this in groups, start with the missing channels that are currently in SD:

409-438 (or 412-01 412-42 on the Hopper) ... all the RSNs in 24/7 HD

141 ESPN U
142 ESPNews
172 Disney EAST
174 Disney XD
180 ABC Family

304 HBO 2 (West)
312 More Max
322 Showtime Extreme
323 Showtime Beyond
328 The Movie Channel Xtra (East)
333 Flix
343 Encore Action
353 Starz! Cinema
355 Starz! InBlack 
358 Sundance

Perhaps add a few more that the other DBS carries (DISH has in SD):
106 TV Land 
216 ION East
398 FUEL TV

Then fill in "the rest":
117 TV Guide Network 
133 Fox Movie Channel 
210 CSPAN
211 CSPAN 2
216 ION
286 NASA
345 Encore Drama
396 Outdoor Channel 
... and everything else that has an actual HD feed that can be carried. 

The reality of it is that DISH does not have the space to give us all of that now ... and I do not know when they will have enough space to do half of the channels listed above, let alone all of them.

The RSNs would not be impossible as the "part time" channels already consume 24 channel slots ... add a few more channels to cover the alt channels and we could have 24/7 RSNs. At least of the RSNs we have now in 24/7 SD. But RSNs are expensive (especially in satellite space) and some of the other channels on the list might be more popular than the RSNs.


----------



## epokopac

I'd like to see 402 (Universal Sports Network) in HD. The 4:3 LBX picture on the current SD feed must have an HD source somewhere.


----------



## tampa8

James, well done. Like the groupings.


----------



## lparsons21

Nice list James! 

In my selfishness, I only want Showtime Extreme in HD for the boxing undercards they've started showing. It is the only channel I miss having in my switch back to E*!


----------



## Hunter844

Would really like to see Dish get the ABC/ESPN/DISNEY thing settled so I could get those channels back in Hd that were cut off a few years ago. 

The next wish list would be 

Military Channel
Fox Movie


----------



## zippyfrog

James - maybe you can give some insight to this, but on 129, why is transponder 21 QPSK? I see a total of 5 SD channels there, and they aren't mainstream SD Channels (Pentagon Channel, Classic Arts Showcase, 3 Angels Broadcasting, 129 test channel, and business TV) I would think it would make a lot of sense to distribute those 5 SD channels across the 28 other QPSK transponders on 110/119, then make transponder 21 on 129 an 8PSK transponder for HD. That OTA data would make sense to be on spotbeam for Columbus. Does the EPG data take up a lot of space because I would think that could be moved elsewhere.


----------



## James Long

zippyfrog said:


> James - maybe you can give some insight to this, but on 129, why is transponder 21 QPSK? I see a total of 5 SD channels there, and they aren't mainstream SD Channels (Pentagon Channel, Classic Arts Showcase, 3 Angels Broadcasting, 129 test channel, and business TV) I would think it would make a lot of sense to distribute those 5 SD channels across the 28 other QPSK transponders on 110/119, then make transponder 21 on 129 an 8PSK transponder for HD.


DISH is required by law to offer space to "public interest" channels. These channels pay a base fee for carriage (the cost of retransmitting their signal). The rules require PI channels at each orbital location - so those channels cannot be shuffled off to other satellites. (I suspect they could be transmitted in MPEG4 and put on a HD transponder on 129. 72.7 has no QPSK transponders and still has the required PI channels. And 77 has DISH Latino channels and no PIs - so there may be a way around the rule.)

The 3xxxx DNL and EPG channels would have to be moved elsewhere as well. Perhaps by the time the shuffling ended they would not be able to free up the transponder?



> That OTA data would make sense to be on spotbeam for Columbus. Does the EPG data take up a lot of space because I would think that could be moved elsewhere.


The OTA channels themselves take up zero space on the transponder. They could be assigned anywhere since there is no video or audio for those channels and the data those channels represent is not transmitted as part of the "channel" shown. The OTA channel data consumes space in the EPG feed, which happens to be on 129 TP 21, but the channels 14000-15402 are not where the data is carried ... it is carried in the main EPG feeds.


----------



## SayWhat?

See the gold text below. 

vvvv


----------



## zippyfrog

James Long said:


> DISH is required by law to offer space to "public interest" channels. These channels pay a base fee for carriage (the cost of retransmitting their signal). The rules require PI channels at each orbital location - so those channels cannot be shuffled off to other satellites. (I suspect they could be transmitted in MPEG4 and put on a HD transponder on 129. 72.7 has no QPSK transponders and still has the required PI channels. And 77 has DISH Latino channels and no PIs - so there may be a way around the rule.)


I learn something new everytime I come here. Very interesting.


----------



## acostapimps

Sundance HD is in testing which should come "soon".


----------



## acostapimps

I think the most anticipated channel is Military Channel HD(at least in the D** side) but what anticipate is beIN sports Español HD.


----------



## James Long

acostapimps said:


> Sundance HD is in testing which should come "soon".


Not all tests turn into carriage, but considering the source of the channel I expect this one will be carried.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> Well ...
> Let's do this in groups, start with the missing channels that are currently in SD:
> 
> 409-438 (or 412-01 412-42 on the Hopper) ... all the RSNs in 24/7 HD
> 
> 141 ESPN U
> 142 ESPNews
> 172 Disney EAST
> 174 Disney XD
> 180 ABC Family
> 
> 304 HBO 2 (West)
> 312 More Max
> 322 Showtime Extreme
> 323 Showtime Beyond
> 328 The Movie Channel Xtra (East)
> 333 Flix
> 343 Encore Action
> 353 Starz! Cinema
> 355 Starz! InBlack
> 358 Sundance
> 
> Perhaps add a few more that the other DBS carries (DISH has in SD):
> 106 TV Land
> 216 ION East
> 398 FUEL TV
> 
> Then fill in "the rest":
> 117 TV Guide Network
> 133 Fox Movie Channel
> 210 CSPAN
> 211 CSPAN 2
> 216 ION
> 286 NASA
> 345 Encore Drama
> 396 Outdoor Channel
> ... and everything else that has an actual HD feed that can be carried.
> 
> The reality of it is that DISH does not have the space to give us all of that now ... and I do not know when they will have enough space to do half of the channels listed above, let alone all of them.
> 
> The RSNs would not be impossible as the "part time" channels already consume 24 channel slots ... add a few more channels to cover the alt channels and we could have 24/7 RSNs. At least of the RSNs we have now in 24/7 SD. But RSNs are expensive (especially in satellite space) and some of the other channels on the list might be more popular than the RSNs.


I'd like to see all of the Encore channels, TVLAND, Sundance, QVC in HD.


----------



## Reaper

Here's my list of desired HD channels, in order of preference:

Would love to have...
FearNET
Encore Action
Sho Beyond

Would like to have...
Encore Drama
Starz Cinema
Sho Extreme
Sho Next
Movie Channel Xtra

Would be nice to have....
FUNimation
Sundance
Smithsonian Channel
Shorts HD
TV Land
Fox Movie Channel


----------



## Chris37

I would like to see the rest of the Cinemax Channels in HD rest of Showtime Channels as well.

And National for me would be

TvLand
Fox Movie Channel
Oxygen Channel
GMC


----------



## APB101

DirecTV subscriber here.

I tend to focus on basic-cable programmers' linear high definition.

I would figure, if I was a Dish Network customer, that it's high time Charlie Ergen and company got a new contractual agreement to fulfill carriage of ABC/Disney programming of the screens of ESPN in HD. For the children, the likes of Disney HD, Disney XD HD, and with them Disney Junior HD, should also be made available.

As for the lists of linear HD, Dish Network has DirecTV beat with the likes of The Hub HD and Oprah Winfrey Network HD, from Discovery Communications; We TV HD and Fuse HD, from AMC Networks; RFD-TV HD and Bloomberg Television HD; Style Network HD and TV One HD, as well as G4 (period) in high def, from Comcast/NBC Universal. DirecTV has Dish Network beat with the likes of the national east-coast feed of Ion Television HD; Disney Junior (period) in high def, from ABC/Disney; as well as TV Land HD, from Viacom.

This isn't to compare Dish Network vs. DirecTV. (I realize it may seem that way. But I wasn't going to cite every programmer.) I figure this to be a _guide_ on how to go about anticipating what may come in.

On the DirecTV side, I figure Dish Network's carriage of The Hub HD, to name one, might make a good possibility to get added later in 2013. On the Dish Network side, I would figure that TV Land HD, also to name just one, would be a good bet in what may feasibly come in at some point in 2013.


----------



## PBowie

Fox Soccer plus in HD would be welcome (and overdue) im fed up paying 15 a month for SD


----------



## LtMunst

I dream of a return for MonstersHD and KungFuHD.


----------



## harsh

I want WFN back in HD.


----------



## Blackhawks

The only provider that I've located carrying the Military Channel in HD is Time Warner Cable. Don't understand why? It is what it is.


----------



## epokopac

My wife would like to see 9394 (KBS World) in HD. The 4:3 LBX picture on the current SD feed must have an HD source somewhere. I know that Dish carries the HD and SD feeds for TV Japan.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

Chris37 said:


> I would like to see the rest of the Cinemax Channels in HD rest of Showtime Channels as well.
> 
> And National for me would be
> 
> TvLand
> Fox Movie Channel
> Oxygen Channel
> GMC


Chris37, I have submitted a channel request to have Cinemax and Showtime packages in HD on your behalf!


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> Well ...
> Let's do this in groups, start with the missing channels that are currently in SD:
> 
> 409-438 (or 412-01 412-42 on the Hopper) ... all the RSNs in 24/7 HD
> 
> 141 ESPN U
> 142 ESPNews
> 172 Disney EAST
> 174 Disney XD
> 180 ABC Family
> 
> 304 HBO 2 (West)
> 312 More Max
> 322 Showtime Extreme
> 323 Showtime Beyond
> 328 The Movie Channel Xtra (East)
> 333 Flix
> 343 Encore Action
> 353 Starz! Cinema
> 355 Starz! InBlack
> 358 Sundance
> 
> Perhaps add a few more that the other DBS carries (DISH has in SD):
> 106 TV Land
> 216 ION East
> 398 FUEL TV
> 
> Then fill in "the rest":
> 117 TV Guide Network
> 133 Fox Movie Channel
> 210 CSPAN
> 211 CSPAN 2
> 216 ION
> 286 NASA
> 345 Encore Drama
> 396 Outdoor Channel
> ... and everything else that has an actual HD feed that can be carried.
> 
> The reality of it is that DISH does not have the space to give us all of that now ... and I do not know when they will have enough space to do half of the channels listed above, let alone all of them.
> 
> The RSNs would not be impossible as the "part time" channels already consume 24 channel slots ... add a few more channels to cover the alt channels and we could have 24/7 RSNs. At least of the RSNs we have now in 24/7 SD. But RSNs are expensive (especially in satellite space) and some of the other channels on the list might be more popular than the RSNs.





James Long said:


> Well ...
> Let's do this in groups, start with the missing channels that are currently in SD:
> 
> 409-438 (or 412-01 412-42 on the Hopper) ... all the RSNs in 24/7 HD
> 
> 141 ESPN U
> 142 ESPNews
> 172 Disney EAST
> 174 Disney XD
> 180 ABC Family
> 
> 304 HBO 2 (West)
> 312 More Max
> 322 Showtime Extreme
> 323 Showtime Beyond
> 328 The Movie Channel Xtra (East)
> 333 Flix
> 343 Encore Action
> 353 Starz! Cinema
> 355 Starz! InBlack
> 358 Sundance
> 
> Perhaps add a few more that the other DBS carries (DISH has in SD):
> 106 TV Land
> 216 ION East
> 398 FUEL TV
> 
> Then fill in "the rest":
> 117 TV Guide Network
> 133 Fox Movie Channel
> 210 CSPAN
> 211 CSPAN 2
> 216 ION
> 286 NASA
> 345 Encore Drama
> 396 Outdoor Channel
> ... and everything else that has an actual HD feed that can be carried.
> 
> The reality of it is that DISH does not have the space to give us all of that now ... and I do not know when they will have enough space to do half of the channels listed above, let alone all of them.
> 
> The RSNs would not be impossible as the "part time" channels already consume 24 channel slots ... add a few more channels to cover the alt channels and we could have 24/7 RSNs. At least of the RSNs we have now in 24/7 SD. But RSNs are expensive (especially in satellite space) and some of the other channels on the list might be more popular than the RSNs.


----------



## Paul Secic

APB101 said:


> DirecTV subscriber here.
> 
> I tend to focus on basic-cable programmers' linear high definition.
> 
> I would figure, if I was a Dish Network customer, that it's high time Charlie Ergen and company got a new contractual agreement to fulfill carriage of ABC/Disney programming of the screens of ESPN in HD. For the children, the likes of Disney HD, Disney XD HD, and with them Disney Junior HD, should also be made available.
> 
> As for the lists of linear HD, Dish Network has DirecTV beat with the likes of The Hub HD and Oprah Winfrey Network HD, from Discovery Communications; We TV HD and Fuse HD, from AMC Networks; RFD-TV HD and Bloomberg Television HD; Style Network HD and TV One HD, as well as G4 (period) in high def, from Comcast/NBC Universal. DirecTV has Dish Network beat with the likes of the national east-coast feed of Ion Television HD; Disney Junior (period) in high def, from ABC/Disney; as well as TV Land HD, from Viacom.
> 
> This isn't to compare Dish Network vs. DirecTV. (I realize it may seem that way. But I wasn't going to cite every programmer.) I figure this to be a _guide_ on how to go about anticipating what may come in.
> 
> On the DirecTV side, I figure Dish Network's carriage of The Hub HD, to name one, might make a good possibility to get added later in 2013. On the Dish Network side, I would figure that TV Land HD, also to name just one, would be a good bet in what may feasibly come in at some point in 2013.


Why isn't [background=rgb(230,237,240)]Starz! Cinema isn't in HD?[/background]


----------



## Paul Secic

As far as I know Dish doesn't have TV ONE SD or HD.


----------



## kucharsk

I'd like to see MOMAX HD.


----------



## bnewt

I'd like many of the same
ESPN U
ESPNews
Disney EAST
Disney XD
ABC Family
Fox Movie
Outdoor
TVLand
Smithsonian


----------



## renegade

I would still like to have Suprstations in HD. I've said it before. Heck, I'd settle for them in widescreen SD!

:engel10:


----------



## bonipie

I'm sad to see that no one wants Fuel TV in HD. Direct has it-has for years. Several times, when I call and talk to Dish, (everytime I have called-are they just trying to get me off the phone?) they tell me that they are working on it and will have it in '2 months'-never happened. We are avid followers of Supercross and Motocross motorcycle racing. The Motocross is on Fuel TV. Not only is it SD, it is very bad SD. There is something extremely degrading the broadcast. These riders have numbers one foot+ high on their backs. We can't read the numbers. Is that bad or what? If you can't read the numbers, you can't even follow the racing. Thanks, Boni


----------



## James Long

bonipie said:


> I'm sad to see that no one wants Fuel TV in HD. Direct has it-has for years. Several times, when I call and talk to Dish, (everytime I have called-are they just trying to get me off the phone?) they tell me that they are working on it and will have it in '2 months'-never happened. We are avid followers of Supercross and Motocross motorcycle racing. The Motocross is on Fuel TV. Not only is it SD, it is very bad SD. There is something extremely degrading the broadcast. These riders have numbers one foot+ high on their backs. We can't read the numbers. Is that bad or what? If you can't read the numbers, you can't even follow the racing. Thanks, Boni


The "two months" is off ... the normal statement is "I will submit your request for this channel". In some cases the channel comes (cases where adding the channel was already in the works?). In other cases there is no joy - one might as well request NFL Sunday Ticket and get the same positive "I will submit your request for this channel" response.

As for Fuel TV there is a good chance that it will not exist in its current format by the end of the year. Speed TV is becoming Fox Sports 1 on August 17th. Fuel will likely becoming Fox Sports 2 - similar to ESPN and ESPN2's setup. While I am the type of viewer who wants every channel in HD I do not expect to see Fuel until the format issue settles.


----------



## Jhon69

bonipie said:


> I'm sad to see that no one wants Fuel TV in HD. Direct has it-has for years. Several times, when I call and talk to Dish, (everytime I have called-are they just trying to get me off the phone?) they tell me that they are working on it and will have it in '2 months'-never happened. We are avid followers of Supercross and Motocross motorcycle racing. The Motocross is on Fuel TV. Not only is it SD, it is very bad SD. There is something extremely degrading the broadcast. These riders have numbers one foot+ high on their backs. We can't read the numbers. Is that bad or what? If you can't read the numbers, you can't even follow the racing. Thanks, Boni


I do not believe that's true,every HD subscriber I believe wants all SD channels to be offered in HD when available I know I do and I hardly ever watch Fuel TV.The only suggestions I have is to make sure your DISH satellite antenna is aligned correctly for the best signal and to make sure your equipment is the newer DISH receivers because the newer receivers have the latest and best video chips installed.DISH cannot tell the providers what type of signal to provide and some providers are sending a 4:3 signal that if you have your HD setting to 1080i and change the format of the picture by using the * button on the remote control looks fairly decent when the signal is upconverted to 1080i,others do not.Unfortunately DISH has more basic HD channels,where DirecTV has more Sports Channels in HD,that just the way it's always been and that's one reason DISH can be a little cheaper on their programming packages.Good Luck!


----------



## Jhon69

renegade said:


> I would still like to have Suprstations in HD. I've said it before. Heck, I'd settle for them in widescreen SD!
> 
> :engel10:


Use the * format button on your DISH remote control to change a 4:3 SD picture to different 16:9 widescreen formats.Remember to have your HD settings set to 16:9 widescreen.Good Luck!


----------



## Adam Richey

I am a sucker for HD, and I will be switching back to Dish from Comcast once our agreement expires in September. So I have to throw a list in for myself. Dish Network really does have one of the most appealing HD line-ups of all the providers (at least in my area), and so there aren't too many "must-haves" left for me.

*Must-Haves*
Documentary Channel HD
FearNet HD (much better than Chiller IMO)
Fox Sports 2 HD (Fuel HD)
FX Movie Channel HD
Military History Channel HD
Smithsonian Channel HD

*Nice-to-Haves*
BBC World News HD
eScapes TV HD
Fight Now TV HD
Military Channel HD
Russia Today America HD
Soundtrack Channel HD (If they ever launch)
Wealth TV HD


----------



## RichP74

Considering the premium prices we pay for premium channels, it seems a bit of a ripoff we are only getting standard def version of some channels, especially HBO which is going for a hot $18/mo. 

Also, the lack of Disney HD is beyond bizarre. 

Selfishly, I'd like VH1 Classic in HD. Big fan of That Metal Show.


----------



## paja

LtMunst said:


> I dream of a return for MonstersHD and KungFuHD.


MONSTER HD was one of my favorite channels-EVER


----------



## rtd2

Well my locals in HD would be nice


----------



## Jim5506

Lubbock Texas locals in HD!!


----------



## James Long

There isn't a channel I regularly watch that isn't in HD. Sometimes ESPN will push the beginning of a NASCAR race over to ESPNews or ESPN Classic when there is a conflict on the advertised channel but I normally wouldn't watch those channels.

I have not seen an HD addition that I wish was not in HD. The biggest hole in DISH's HD lineup is regional sports. (The disputed ABC/Disney channels would also be considered a hole.)

Everything in HD would be the best solution. We're getting closer.


----------



## harsh

I'm just about done with the movie plexes as they collectively seem unable to bring me something interesting to watch all too often. You can only watch an episode of Davinci's Demons or Game of Thrones so many times on so many channels before it starts looking like a PPV channel.

I'd drop AEP in a heartbeat if it weren't the only way to get WFN (that seriously needs to go back to HD).


----------



## Reaper

LtMunst said:


> I dream of a return for MonstersHD and KungFuHD.


+1


----------



## Reaper

Here's my revised list of currently availabe HD channels I'd like to see on Dish, in order of preference.

*Would LOVE to have*
FearNET
Encore Action
Smithsonian Channel

*Would LIKE to have*
Encore Drama
MoreMax
OuterMax
ThrillerMax
MovieMax
Sho Beyond
Sho Extreme
Sho Next
Movie Channel Xtra
Starz Cinema

*Would be NICE to have*
FUNimation
Shorts HD
TV Land
Fox Movie Channel


----------



## JoeTheDragon

James Long said:


> Well ...
> Let's do this in groups, start with the missing channels that are currently in SD:
> 
> 409-438 (or 412-01 412-42 on the Hopper) ... all the RSNs in 24/7 HD
> 
> 141 ESPN U
> 142 ESPNews
> 172 Disney EAST
> 174 Disney XD
> 180 ABC Family
> 
> 304 HBO 2 (West)
> 312 More Max
> 322 Showtime Extreme
> 323 Showtime Beyond
> 328 The Movie Channel Xtra (East)
> 333 Flix
> 343 Encore Action
> 353 Starz! Cinema
> 355 Starz! InBlack
> 358 Sundance
> 
> Perhaps add a few more that the other DBS carries (DISH has in SD):
> 106 TV Land
> 216 ION East
> 398 FUEL TV
> 
> Then fill in "the rest":
> 117 TV Guide Network
> 133 Fox Movie Channel
> 210 CSPAN
> 211 CSPAN 2
> 216 ION
> 286 NASA
> 345 Encore Drama
> 396 Outdoor Channel
> ... and everything else that has an actual HD feed that can be carried.
> 
> The reality of it is that DISH does not have the space to give us all of that now ... and I do not know when they will have enough space to do half of the channels listed above, let alone all of them.
> 
> The RSNs would not be impossible as the "part time" channels already consume 24 channel slots ... add a few more channels to cover the alt channels and we could have 24/7 RSNs. At least of the RSNs we have now in 24/7 SD. But RSNs are expensive (especially in satellite space) and some of the other channels on the list might be more popular than the RSNs.


the other sat system has the RSN HD 24/7 and they do a better job with the sub feeds / game only feeds with HD.


----------



## renegade

Jhon69 said:


> Use the * format button on your DISH remote control to change a 4:3 SD picture to different 16:9 widescreen formats.Remember to have your HD settings set to 16:9 widescreen.Good Luck!


Nope. Been there, tried that. It just doesn't get it.


----------



## ChileDuck

What if anything can be done to get DISH to move a channel from SD to HD? ... We'd all like to have everything in HD (wouldn't we?) but is it a matter of demand that determines which of all the channels listed here gets upgraded? Is customer noise heard in the decision making? I personally would like to see Pac-12 network to be full time HD (currently just shows live games in HD). I'd also really like to see ESPNU and Universal Sports in HD. 

Does anyone have an idea of what factors DISH uses to make these HD selections? And is there anything a customer can do about it?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

ChileDuck,
Thanks for your input on the channels you want to see in HD, I will forward your request to have these channels put in HD and have the Pac-12 Network always showing in HD! 
Thanks


----------



## bnewt

fox movie
smithsonian
espnu
espn news
abc family
tvland
outdoor channel


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

Bnewt,
Thanks for your input and I have submitted a channel request to have these channels added to our programming lineup on your behalf.
Thanks


----------



## gag8828

Does Dish carry MSG network. For Ny sports channel like Yes or SNY. I would switch but don't want to loss those channels that Directv has


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Gag8828


----------



## sigma1914

gag8828 said:


> Does Dish carry MSG network. For Ny sports channel like Yes or SNY. I would switch but don't want to loss those channels that Directv has
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
> Gag8828


No.


----------



## gag8828

I would have to order nba league pass or MLB package. What about the Italian channels they offer does it carry Serie a Futbol games 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Gag8828


----------



## inkahauts

I would have to order nba league pass or MLB package. What about the Italian channels they offer does it carry Serie a Futbol games 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Gag8828


The passes still won't get you the games that are on those channels you'd be blacked out of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## toobs

Are they ever going to have TWC SportsNet to watch the Lakers and other LA teams?


----------



## RasputinAXP

gag8828 said:


> I would have to order nba league pass or MLB package. What about the Italian channels they offer does it carry Serie a Futbol games


Yeah, BeIN has some Serie A games. League Pass and MLB.TV won't help you because if you're trying to watch the Mets, Yanks, Knicks or Nets you're in their territory and will get blacked out.


----------



## jsk

I would like to see Al Jazeera America (I don't know if it is offered yet) & BBC World News in HD


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

JSK,

We do carry Al Jazeera America on channel 215 and BBC America on channel 135 in HD. If you have any further DISH questions please let me know and I am happy to help you!

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

He was asking for AJA in HD though... and also BBC World News in HD...


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

Stewart Vernon,
A request was submitted for AJA in HD as well as a request for BBC World News added in HD. Thanks for the clarification on the request.


----------



## hasbeen29650

The real problem is 4 years ago when I moved to my present location, Dish had over 100 HD channels and Charter the local cable guys had about 30. Today, Dish has about 130 and the local guys have about 170 and I now also have the choice of AT&T which has about 170. If it wasn't that the Dish DVRs are so much better, I would switch to Charter tomorrow, they are offering all kinds of much cheaper deals and call me at least once a month. Dish really needs to get on it and start adding more HD. Maybe give up a few of the "shopping" channels and give us something we actually want to watch in HD.


----------



## James Long

There are no shopping channels in HD (yet) on DISH. If I recall correctly DISH tested QVC for a while but it was not made public. Deleting SD channels to make room for HD is not 1 for 1. With DISH's level of compression they would need to drop 13 SD channels (western arc) to clear a transponder for 8 or 9 HD channels. Which is closer to 1 for 1 than it once was with only two or four HDs per transponder but is still a lot of channels to drop.

As a person with HD I am biased ... I want HD channels. But there are still a lot of DISH subscribers who do not have HD. If I were one of the SD only subscribers I would not want to see a dozen channels disappear.

The "shopping" channels are cheap for DISH ... most are commission channels where DISH gets paid for response. Where DISH would have to pay some programmer for another channel they can collect money for having the shopping channels available. While you and I are not watching the "shopping" channels they must be making enough money to keep them on the system.

The other target of people who want to delete other people's favorite channels are the "religious" channels. Most of them are paying DISH to be on the system as "public interest" channels. DISH is required to offer a percentage of space to "public interest" channels - and as with shopping channels, channels that DISH does not have to pay for are easy to carry.

Those HD channels that you and I want are not cheap. While I'd love to say "everything in HD" (and I have) I also am not looking forward to $150-$200 per month for a single receiver. We have to pay for what we get. Every time the price goes up people drop programming (or at least threaten to). Which means as DISH adds channels and raises rates subscribers are cutting channels and trying to pay DISH less.

Looking at "what is left" to carry in HD ... in AT120 I see roughly 16 channels that could be upgraded. That includes two shopping, two religious and three public interest channels. Four of the other nine will probably get carried when ESPN renews their contract with DISH.

At AT200 I see five feeds that could be upgraded. Can you name them? Disney XD, Oxygen and Al Jazeera America are probably the biggest names of the five.

At AT250 there are at least nine channels that could be upgraded. But remember, the higher packages are the first to be dropped by subscribers when prices go up. Upgrading AT120 and A200 channels would serve more subscribers.

The glaring hole is RSNs. But that will also be the most expensive hole for DISH to fix. Currently DISH is paying the RSNs for SD feeds and a select number of HD games per year. Going to 24/7 HD feeds will cost DISH additional money ... not to mention satellite space. But at some point they will need to go 24/7.


----------



## harsh

I believe that anything that goes HD should be filled with HD sourced material and HD film transfers and not some sort of widescreen DVD upconverts or full resolution SD.

I'd really like to see some of the channels that don't offer HD content go away as well but I acknowledge that they probably don't take away much from the bandwidth. There seems to be about two channels worth of HD spread across the entire MTV suite. This doesn't begin to contemplate the value of the content.


----------



## inkahauts

Actually These channels use a full Hi Definition slot. Don't know why you think they wouldn't. 

And the problem with that theory is over time they will be full Hi Definition and then you'll have to go back and add it. And yeah that's an issue. It's better long term to kill sd feeds and down convert than to not put a channel in Hi Definition because a certain % of their stuf isn't Hi Definition.


----------



## hasbeen29650

James Long said:


> There are no shopping channels in HD (yet) on DISH. If I recall correctly DISH tested QVC for a while but it was not made public. Deleting SD channels to make room for HD is not 1 for 1. With DISH's level of compression they would need to drop 13 SD channels (western arc) to clear a transponder for 8 or 9 HD channels. Which is closer to 1 for 1 than it once was with only two or four HDs per transponder but is still a lot of channels to drop.
> 
> As a person with HD I am biased ... I want HD channels. But there are still a lot of DISH subscribers who do not have HD. If I were one of the SD only subscribers I would not want to see a dozen channels disappear.
> 
> The "shopping" channels are cheap for DISH ... most are commission channels where DISH gets paid for response. Where DISH would have to pay some programmer for another channel they can collect money for having the shopping channels available. While you and I are not watching the "shopping" channels they must be making enough money to keep them on the system.
> 
> The other target of people who want to delete other people's favorite channels are the "religious" channels. Most of them are paying DISH to be on the system as "public interest" channels. DISH is required to offer a percentage of space to "public interest" channels - and as with shopping channels, channels that DISH does not have to pay for are easy to carry.
> 
> Those HD channels that you and I want are not cheap. While I'd love to say "everything in HD" (and I have) I also am not looking forward to $150-$200 per month for a single receiver. We have to pay for what we get. Every time the price goes up people drop programming (or at least threaten to). Which means as DISH adds channels and raises rates subscribers are cutting channels and trying to pay DISH less.
> 
> Looking at "what is left" to carry in HD ... in AT120 I see roughly 16 channels that could be upgraded. That includes two shopping, two religious and three public interest channels. Four of the other nine will probably get carried when ESPN renews their contract with DISH.
> 
> At AT200 I see five feeds that could be upgraded. Can you name them? Disney XD, Oxygen and Al Jazeera America are probably the biggest names of the five.
> 
> At AT250 there are at least nine channels that could be upgraded. But remember, the higher packages are the first to be dropped by subscribers when prices go up. Upgrading AT120 and A200 channels would serve more subscribers.
> 
> The glaring hole is RSNs. But that will also be the most expensive hole for DISH to fix. Currently DISH is paying the RSNs for SD feeds and a select number of HD games per year. Going to 24/7 HD feeds will cost DISH additional money ... not to mention satellite space. But at some point they will need to go 24/7.


 I hear what you say about costs, but my local competitors (charter and AT&T) are offering more channels of HD for less money. Some how, just more HD channels does not equal higher monthly charges for them. The thing that has made me stay away so far is that the Hopper is so much better as a DVR than anything they offer. Not sure how long that will last. The point is that Dish has been sitting on its HD lineup for quite awhile and the world is passing them by.


----------



## James Long

hasbeen29650 said:


> I hear what you say about costs, but my local competitors (charter and AT&T) are offering more channels of HD for less money. Some how, just more HD channels does not equal higher monthly charges for them. The thing that has made me stay away so far is that the Hopper is so much better as a DVR than anything they offer. Not sure how long that will last. The point is that Dish has been sitting on its HD lineup for quite awhile and the world is passing them by.


Comcast/Xfinity wants to charge $98-$140 "depending on area" as the long term rate. $99 is the promotional price for "everything" (the call it Digital Premier). I can't get their website to show a list of what channels are in HD.

AT&T/U-Verse wants to charge $121 for "everything" (I'm not sure if that includes the HD fee). There is a 6 month promotional price. They claim 190 HD channels for that price.

That is about the same price range or a little higher than both DISH and DirecTV. There may be some discounts available for bundling. All providers have new customer discounts that should be understood and not taken as the permanent price.


----------



## hasbeen29650

James Long said:


> Comcast/Xfinity wants to charge $98-$140 "depending on area" as the long term rate. $99 is the promotional price for "everything" (the call it Digital Premier). I can't get their website to show a list of what channels are in HD.
> 
> AT&T/U-Verse wants to charge $121 for "everything" (I'm not sure if that includes the HD fee). There is a 6 month promotional price. They claim 190 HD channels for that price.
> 
> That is about the same price range or a little higher than both DISH and DirecTV. There may be some discounts available for bundling. All providers have new customer discounts that should be understood and not taken as the permanent price.


I understand about startup deals but since I get my internet from a local provider, I can bundle that way (no land line phone) and save some money. Plus if they are the same price, no weather issues, and more HD channels, why is that not a better deal (assuming equal DVRs which is not the case)? Still saying that Dish needs to step up to some more HD to stay competitive.


----------



## James Long

Re: Weather. I had more days of outage when I used Comcast for six months than I have had in the 11 years I have had DISH. The longest Comcast outage was for an ice storm (weather related) that knocked out power to the distribution hub for my neighborhood. I had power at the house but there was no Comcast for three days.

Experiences vary. 

Bundling helps - but I'd be paying more for Comcast's bundle than I do buying DISH and Internet separately.

DISH does need to add more HD ... I listed some of the channels a couple of posts back. Full time HD RSNs would be a good thing but for DISH to do that they would have to add 30 channels. Cable in my area can do that with one or two. That is one reason why cable can have other HD channels ... they can tailor their offering to each market.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Actually These channels use a full Hi Definition slot. Don't know why you think they wouldn't.


Because of a wonderful invention called the statistical multiplexer. These little gems can allot the channels that don't require much bandwidth a smaller piece of the transponder pie based on need (or lack thereof).


----------



## harsh

hasbeen29650 said:


> I hear what you say about costs, but my local competitors (charter and AT&T) are offering more channels of HD for less money. Some how, just more HD channels does not equal higher monthly charges for them.


You have failed to consider the first rule of pay television: The promotional rates don't last forever.

My local Comcast offers a bundle deal that starts at $129.99 per month (plus taxes and fees) but after the honeymoon is over, the bill hops up to upwards of $200.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> DISH does need to add more HD ... I listed some of the channels a couple of posts back. Full time HD RSNs would be a good thing but for DISH to do that they would have to add 30 channels.


I disagree. If you want RSNs, there are options. I prefer the value of a service that doesn't have to spend significant bandwidth on offering RSNs.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> I disagree. If you want RSNs, there are options. I prefer the value of a service that doesn't have to spend significant bandwidth on offering RSNs.


I prefer an option that includes staying with DISH ... and that means no 24/7 RSNs (except BigTen Network).
DISH plus cable or DirecTV isn't a viable option for me.


----------



## Paul Secic

Jim5506 said:


> Jewelry TV is not a cable channel, around here it is on a digital sub-channel OTA.


Who is the owner?


----------



## Jim5506

I believe Ramar owns the station.


----------



## l'Aucherie

jsk said:


> I would like to see Al Jazeera America (I don't know if it is offered yet) & BBC World News in HD


Yeah, BBC World News in HD would be great. In fact, BBC World News in SD would be a good start!


----------



## mwdxer

I requested BBC World years ago and have several times since. I even called in on Charlie Chat to request it years ago and so far we have not gotten it. A friend in Kansas City has Time Warner and he gets also CNN International as well as BBC World. Both are in SD. I would have rather had BBC World and CNN International than Russia Today and Aljazerra. Maybe if enough people keep requesting those, we may get them in time. I know KBS World upped their rates to Dish and that is why it was dropped. Everyone just wants too much money for their programming these days.


----------



## dish556

I like to Add METV in the bay area please add that channel the sooner the better Thank you and no I don't want to buy a OTA ant why because the channel break up too much.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

dish556 said:


> I like to Add METV in the bay area please add that channel the sooner the better Thank you and no I don't want to buy a OTA ant why because the channel break up too much.


dish556,

Thanks for the request and I have added METV to be added on your behalf!


----------



## NYBuddy

SNY please! Bring back my RSN's for Pete's sake! (Hopefully a Directv Dish merger will get them back)


----------



## BobCulp

I like to have another movie channel added to Dish:

http://moviestvnetwork.com/schedule.php Movies TV Network , also known as "This".


----------



## inkahauts

NYBuddy said:


> SNY please! Bring back my RSN's for Pete's sake! (Hopefully a Directv Dish merger will get them back)


I think the only way you are getting them back is by switching.


----------



## James Long

This is syndicated on local TV stations ... if it is added there could be market based blackouts to protect their local affiliates.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> This is syndicated on local TV stations ... if it is added there could be market based blackouts to protect their local affiliates.


Are you referring to ThisTV or SNY?


----------



## James Long

Did I mention SNY? Please read what I write if you wish to understand.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Did I mention SNY? Please read what I write if you wish to understand.


You didn't mention either and the most recent post at the time was in reference to SNY.


----------



## James Long

If I were referring to SNY I would not have said This. I would have said SNY or "that channel". (Fortunately I was not referring to "That TV" ... I could see your confusion if I had posted "That is syndicated".)

Now lets get back to HD channels people want on DISH ... not This or That or the other thing.


----------



## dough_boy747

metv to lo, even if its sd that would be nice that it would just be in my local channels if any thing, if not a national channel


----------



## aggie

dish556 said:


> I like to Add METV in the bay area please add that channel the sooner the better Thank you and no I don't want to buy a OTA ant why because the channel break up too much.


Amen to that. I love METV too! Also I think at least the premium channels like encore and stuff should be in hd. TV land HD Yay.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

aggie said:


> Amen to that. I love METV too! Also I think at least the premium channels like encore and stuff should be in hd. TV land HD Yay.


Thanks for your request and I have submitted it for approval.


----------



## bnewt

how about outdoor channel HD


----------



## gopherscot

Seems James is getting a little testy ... relax!!


----------



## dough_boy747

:sure: I wonder if there is any talk about metv or not? I am thanking about switching to cable atleast they carry it on locals. I have been with Dish about 11 years now its about time for a change i believe.


----------



## harsh

dough_boy747 said:


> :sure: I wonder if there is any talk about metv or not? I am thanking about switching to cable atleast they carry it on locals. I have been with Dish about 11 years now its about time for a change i believe.


Is MeTV broadcast in HD anywhere? This thread is more about CONUS HD channels as opposed the SD LIL channels.


----------



## Antonio Bravo

Here's mine:
115 tv one:TVONE
125 BBC world:BBCWD
126 justice central:JC
149 ESPN america:EPNAM
151 YES network:YES
198 FUNimation channel:FUNI
201 CNN international:CNNI
204 CNN Airport:CNNAP
207 CNBC World:CBCWD(returning channel)
213 C-span 3:CSPN3
247 weathernation tv:WEANT
250 MILITARY HISTORY:MLHST
251 SHORTS TV:SHRTS(returning channel)
252 smithsonian channel:SHSON(returning channel)
253 WORLD TV:WORLD
265 Smile of a Child:SOAC
269 JUCE TV:JUCE
271 Exitos tv:EXTOS
276 create tv:CRATE
277 Qubo:QUBO
278 Sprout:SPROT
281 Livewell network:LWN
282 AWE TV:AWE
283 ION Life:IONFE
284 FEARnet:FERNT
285 FamilyNet:FANET
287 Audience network:AUNET
288 America one:AMONE
289 fashion tv:FASHN
290 aspire tv:ASPRE
291 Dish EARTH:EARTH(moved)
306 HBO Zone:HBO-Z
308 HBO latino west:HOL-W
316 outerMAX:OUMAX
317 thrillerMAX:THMAX
324 Showtime family zone:SHOFM
325 Showtime women:SHOWN
326 Showtime Next:SHOXT
331 CineMoi:CIMOI
332 VeneMovies:VNMOV
334 El Rey Network:ELREY
335 universal channel:UNIHD(moved)
336 MGM HD:MGM(moved)
337 palladiaLDIA(moved)
338 lifetime real women:LRW
339 imaginasian tv:IATV
348 AMG TV:AMGTV
357 CMT Pure Country:CMTPC
359 BET Gospel:BETGP
360 BET Hip Hop:BETHP
361 Bohemia Visual Music:BVM
362 Mnet:MNET
363 MTV U:MTVU
364 MTV Hits:MTVHT
365 MTV Jams:MTVJM
366 Tempo Networks:TEMPO
367 Harmony Channel:HARMO
368 VH1 Soul:VH1SL
370 theCooltv:COLTV
371 ZUUS Country:ZUUS
372 Sony Movie Channel:SONY(moved)
373 NHK World:NHKW
374 KBS World:KBSW
376 GOD TV:GODTV
383 HOPE Channel:HOPE
385 NRB Network:NRB
387 la familia network:LAFAM
404 God's Learning Channel:GLC
405 Telecare:TLECR
406 GetTv:GETTV
408 Cozi TV:COZI


----------



## Antonio Bravo

And the latino channels:
796 Canal Once:ONCE
797 CBTV Michoacan:CBTVM
798 Latele Novela:LTNV
799 Cine Estelar:CE
800 Cine Mexicano:CM
801 Cine Nostalgia:CNO
802 Mega TV:MEGA
803 Mexicanal:MEXCN
804 Mexico 22:MEX22
805 Multimedios Television:MULTI
806 Nuestra Tele:NTN
807 Infinito:INFIT
808 V-me:V-ME
809 V-me Kids:V-MEK
810 Sopresa!:SPRES
811 Ritmoson Latino:RTMO
812 Televisión Dominicana:TELED
813 Gol TV:GOLTV(returning channel)
814 Televisión Española:TELEE
815 EWTN Espanol:EWTNE
816 TV Chile:TVCLE
817 HTV:HTV(returning channel)
818 ViendoMovies:VOMOV
822 Esne TV:ESNE
830 ECTV:ECTV
839 AyM Sports:AYM
844 Milenio Television:MLNIO
849 Cine Sony Television:CST
851 Canal SUR:SUR(returning channel)
852 Ecuavisa Internacional:UCAI
856 DominicanViewOMVW
857 Gran Cine:GNCIE
860 Cine Mexicano:CEMEX
864 La Familia:LAFAM
866 MultimediosTV:MULTV
874 Semillitas:SEMLT
876 Tele El Salvador:TELS
877 Supercanal:SPRCL
878 Telemicro Internacional:TLEIL
879 TyC Sports:TYC
880 Tooncast:TNCST
881 AXN Latino:AXNLT
882 Sony Spin:SYSPN
885 CCTV-9:CCTV9


----------



## Antonio Bravo

And the extras/private channels:
9394 Ultra Cine:UACIE
9395 Ultra Clásico:USCLS
9396 Ultra Kids:UAKDS
9397 Ultra Docu:UADCU
9398 Ultra Luna:UALNA
9399 Ultra Familia:UAFAM
9400 Ultra Macho:UAMHO
9401 Ultra Mex:UAMEX
9402 Ultra Film:UAFLM
9404 Ultra Fiesta:UAFTA
9407 Animax:ANMAX
9408 AXN:AXN
9409 Sony MAX:SYMAX
9412 Almavision:ALMA (moved)
9413 Cornerstone Television:CRNER
9414 Worldview:WLDVW


----------



## harsh

Antonio Bravo said:


> Here's mine:


That's quite a mash-up of channels. Several of them are already carried in HD on DISH (Sony, MGM, Palladia) while others no longer exist on any service (DISH Earth) and some are exclusive to a another service (Audience).

RSNs that DISH doesn't carry (YES) and broadcast networks like ION probably don't qualify as CONUS HD channels.

Maybe it is just me, but I believe that HD channel requests should be considered on an individual basis and not slammed down as everything that wasn't carried at some point.

If DominicanView HD shows up before Military History HD, I'm blaming you.


----------



## JWKessler

In addition to Dish I subscribe to my local cable company's lifeline basic package. For $20/month I get all the locals in HD, including the PBS Create channels, which we like and Dish does not carry.

They also toss in eScapes, a rather interesting commercial free channel that shows places of interest around the world along with a typically lite jazz or rock music soundtrack. The HD quality is first rate and it’s a bit like taking a vacation without leaving home. We love watching the great lakes freighters and lighthouses since we have visited those areas in person and it's a bit like going back. We use the channel as background wall paper while eating dinner and sometime just leave it on for the fun of it. This would be a nice addition to the Dish lineup.


----------

